# 求助：Xorg-server启动失败

## awenoo1

环境： VirtualBox虚拟机

stage3 安装系统后 emerge xorg-server

用VirtualBox自带的VBoxGuestAddition.ISO 安装的其中的驱动

make.conf为：

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse virtualbox vmmouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa virtualbox"

USE="-ipv6 -qt4 -qt3support mmx sse2 dynamic dri -hal udev"

startx 启动X时，先出来X形鼠标指针然后桌面闪一下就退出了。

XOrgLog如下：

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7vb_01 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo-vb 2.6.32-gentoo-r7vb_01 #5 SMP Mon Jun 21 23:13:44 CST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 20 June 2010 03:05:19PM

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 21 23:54:25 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x81f40a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 80ee:beef:0000:0000 InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/33554432

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

Section "Device"

Identifier "Builtin Default vboxvideo Device 0"

Driver "vboxvideo"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Builtin Default vboxvideo Screen 0"

Device "Builtin Default vboxvideo Device 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

Driver "vesa"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

Driver "fbdev"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier "Builtin Default Layout"

Screen "Builtin Default vboxvideo Screen 0"

Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vboxvideo Screen 0" (0)

(**) | |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) | |-->Device "Builtin Default vboxvideo Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vboxvideo Screen 0".

Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) | |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) | |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) | |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) | |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

Using the default mouse configuration.

(==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

Module class: X.Org Server Extension

ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

Module class: X.Org Server Extension

ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

Module class: X.Org Server Extension

ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0

ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "vboxvideo"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vboxvideo_drv.so

(II) Module vboxvideo: vendor="Oracle Corporation"

compiled for 1.5.99.901, module version = 1.0.1

Module class: X.Org Video Driver

ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(**) Load address of symbol "VBOXVIDEO" is 0xb7340060

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.0

Module class: X.Org Video Driver

ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.4.1

ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.5.0

Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.4.0

Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) VBoxVideo: guest driver for VirtualBox: vbox

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.0.2

ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

(II) VBoxVideo(0): VirtualBox guest additions video driver version 3.2.4

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0

ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) VBoxVideo(0): initializing int10

(II) VBoxVideo(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) VBoxVideo(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) VBoxVideo(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) VBoxVideo(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32768 kB

(II) VBoxVideo(0): VESA VBE OEM: VirtualBox VBE BIOS http://www.virtualbox.org/

(II) VBoxVideo(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 0.2

(II) VBoxVideo(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Oracle Corporation

(II) VBoxVideo(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Oracle VM VirtualBox VBE Adapter

(II) VBoxVideo(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Oracle VM VirtualBox Version 3.2.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.1.0

ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) VBoxVideo(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

"Builtin Default vboxvideo Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) VBoxVideo(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) VBoxVideo(0): Output VBOX1 has no monitor section

(II) VBoxVideo(0): Output VBOX1 has no monitor section

(II) VBoxVideo(0): Output VBOX1 connected

(II) VBoxVideo(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) VBoxVideo(0): Output VBOX1 using initial mode 1024x768

(II) VBoxVideo(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(==) VBoxVideo(0): RGB weight 888

(==) VBoxVideo(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) VBoxVideo(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(==) VBoxVideo(0): Default visual is TrueColor

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "vboxvideo" driver.

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) VBoxVideo(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) VBoxVideo(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000

(II) VBoxVideo(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) VBoxVideo(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) VBoxVideo(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) VBoxVideo(0): visual configurations initialized

(==) VBoxVideo(0): Backing store disabled

(II) VBoxVideo(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(==) VBoxVideo(0): DPMS enabled

(II) VBoxVideo(0): The VBox video extensions are now enabled.

(II) VBoxVideo(0): [DRI] installation complete

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) Next line is added to allow vboxvideo_drv.so to appear as whitelisted driver

(II) The file referenced, is *NOT* loaded

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(EE) AIGLX error: vboxvideo does not export required DRI extension

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) VBoxVideo(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(**) <default pointer>: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) <default pointer>: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) <default pointer>: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) <default keyboard>: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) <default keyboard>: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbRules: "base"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) <default keyboard>: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) <default keyboard>: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default keyboard>" (type: KEYBOARD)

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3c) [0x80a8c0c]

1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x5f56f) [0x80a756f]

2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xffffe40c]

3: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x64131) [0x80ac131]

4: /usr/bin/X (CloseDownConnection+0x4a) [0x80a5d0a]

5: /usr/bin/X (CloseDownClient+0x16d) [0x807b9cd]

6: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x387f8) [0x80807f8]

7: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1d26b) [0x806526b]

8: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0xb740ea66]

9: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1ce21) [0x8064e21]

Segmentation fault at address 0xb4cd47c0

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

at http://wiki.x.org

for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

----------

## xwhbwas2008

me neither

----------

## panjinan

me,too,,what is the meaning of the text "AIGLX error: vboxvideo does not export required DRI extension "?thank you for your any help.

----------

## s4426565

内核设置的显卡驱动部分有问题，你要去找你和的显卡差不多的机器的配置例子 还有就是 follow gentoo的 显卡驱动的doc。

要观察的东西

 1. 内核设置

 2. xorg 配置文件（现在的xorg配置已经不在xorg.conf中了 最好是分开放 英语的doc中有提到）

----------

